

YC startup Homejoy embarks on global mission to free people from housework - larrys
http://venturebeat.com/2013/07/15/yc-startup-homejoy-embarks-on-global-mission-to-free-people-from-housework/

======
willchilcutt
So it is a competitor of Exec, Taskrabbit, and Lyft, but what does it do
differently or better besides just being another cleaning service?

